# Raw, immune systems, and pyometra



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been fortunate in that all the time I have owned intact dogs, I have never had a case of pyometra. However, one study estimates that nearly a quarter of all intact bitches will experience pyometra, and about 1% will die from it.* I was thinking about this statistic the other day and I was wondering why I never hear about wolves and coyotes dropping dead of pyometra. I had a thought that perhaps the declined immune systems that our dogs are exposed to through sub-par diets of kibble might make our dogs more susceptible to the condition.

I figured I'd start a thread and ask if anyone has ever heard of a dog being fed a (proper) raw diet having pyometra, and I was just wondering about any opinions on the theory. Do you think the idea that raw food could provide a defense against pyo has any merit? Or do you think that raw-fed dogs are equally at risk?

(*Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs)


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes I have, I am on several yahoo natural dog groups and have heard of a couple of dogs who are Naturally reared/raw fed who have developed Pyo.

However, as far as immune systems go, I have definitely seen a VAST improvement in my chihuahuas immune system since switching my dogs to raw.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've seen raw fed dogs with pyometra.
The uterus is a weird thing though. It is like it doesn't belong to the dog. When a dog is pregnant it will 'rob' nutrients from bones or anywhere it feels like so that the babies are okay. The same way when pyometra starts it doesn't affect the dog as it is the uterus's problem but only when it is far along the dog feels the effect.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I lost my heart sheltie to closed cervix pyo 4 years ago. It was devastating and fast. She had been bred so I thought she just wasn't hungry. SHe was kibble fed but from very healthy lines with no history of problems. No matter what they are fed I never trust pyo. I went 22 years with no problem and lost my dear one in three days. It still makes me cry to think about it. I believe my dogs have a much better immune system as well as reproductive system. I watch my girls like a hawk now and haven't had any issues but I still get nervous.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting this thread!

This was my major concern getting a bitch. My mum have had 4 dogs since I was born. First one being fed cooked meat and rice (a dog) was never ill until he at the age of 15 when he got epilepsia and we had to put him down. After that she has had 3 bitches and they have all been kibble fed and all got pyometra. 2 of them were shetland sheepdogs and one was a mix between rotweiled and golden retriever so I'm really scared of this condition. 
However, I think that my best chances are feeding my dog raw food and enough omega 3 to balance the omega 6 she is eating to reduce the risk of inflammation in general. But only time will tell, she is just 8.5 months old right now.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Pimzilla said:


> Thanks for posting this thread!
> 
> This was my major concern getting a bitch. My mum have had 4 dogs since I was born. First one being fed cooked meat and rice (a dog) was never ill until he at the age of 15 when he got epilepsia and we had to put him down. After that she has had 3 bitches and they have all been kibble fed and all got pyometra. 2 of them were shetland sheepdogs and one was a mix between rotweiled and golden retriever so I'm really scared of this condition.
> However, I think that my best chances are feeding my dog raw food and enough omega 3 to balance the omega 6 she is eating to reduce the risk of inflammation in general. But only time will tell, she is just 8.5 months old right now.


How terrible.  I hope your bitch lives a long and healthy life!

It's sad to hear that raw fed dogs are still plagued by this condition. It really is a horrible affliction, I wonder if our pets will ever be safe from it.


----------

